# Never tried this dealers acrilic blanks .



## Pipes (Apr 18, 2007)

And the first one I did today was kina chippy . Buy that Imean it wanted to chip instead of cut easy . Now I had never tried these befor . But I am concerned I bought over  50 of them . I am not going to post the seller and MFG of them yet because it was the first I had turned of theres ..But I hate blanks that chip and my tools were razor sharp ..Only one end a the blank was chipping so maybe it was a bad blank . with 50 more in stock . I am sure to find out for the future . . If they all chip I will post the brand and were they come from .. I know some materrials chip but these should NOT IMO .. I guess I am just babbling her but I spent a LOT a money on these blanks and am like anyone would be a bit concerned . I needed to vent . Thanks for listening ..

pipes


----------



## papaturner (Apr 18, 2007)

I turned my first acrylic blank this a.m. and Iam less than pleased. hd achipping problem the complete length of the blank. Tools are sharp also. the odor was worst than deer antler. last one I suppose. ............perry


----------



## ashaw (Apr 18, 2007)

Pipes
Sorry for your problems.
Not knowing the type of blank you are work with it will be hard to answer your question.  But Acrylic Acetate normally will not chip.  Alternative Ivory or the alternative material is made out of polyester and will chip like crazy even if your tools are sharp.  Light cuts are required.  So thing with the snake skin blanks.  
True stone normally will not chip but depending on the color and material can be a challenge to turn.  Hope that helps.  
Alan


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2007)

I've never met a plastic that turned like wood.

However, as I have said before, acrylester is probably the most difficult.  Polyresin can VARY widely, depending on how it is poured (actually how much hardener is added).

The short answer is sand off the edges before turning, then stop before getting to bushings and sand to finish.  

Happens I was thinking about this last night - at what point did I become so confident that I turn to the bushings WITHOUT checking the blank for pits?  [][][]  This occurred to me as I stopped the lathe and saw a pretty deep pit on the blank I had just "finished".  (One for the garbage can - hasn't happened in several months - OH WELL!!!)  We live, turn and learn!!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2007)

oh, for the record, I don't think Pipes has ever ordered from ME[][][][]


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 18, 2007)

I've turned alt. ivory a few times as I love the look.  I'm still a noobie when it comes to using my tools but I have had success with using a 1/4" parting tool and turning them down with it.  I get it down just above the bushings then use sandpaper the rest of the way.  It's not the quickest way but it works for me!


----------



## cozee (Apr 18, 2007)

The more I turn plastic the more I like it. I am almost to the point where I would much rather turn an acrylic blank as opposed to wood.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2007)

When you get REAL confident, Greg, let me know.

I have a couple things I import that bring me back to earth (I don't sell this material - I just turn it myself).[][][]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 18, 2007)

Was the stuff, by any chance, Mica Pearl?


----------



## cozee (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />When you get REAL confident, Greg, let me know.
> 
> I have a couple things I import that bring me back to earth (I don't sell this material - I just turn it myself).[][][]



Confident???!!!! I turn acrylester <b>_without_</b> trimming off the edges, ar-ar-arrrr!!!!![][]


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />The more I turn plastic the more I like it. I am almost to the point where I would much rather turn an acrylic blank as opposed to wood.


<b>Blasphemer</b>

[][][]


----------



## sptfr43 (Apr 18, 2007)

i would rather turn "plastic" than wood anymore. much easier to get a glass like finish and the colors are much better.


----------



## cozee (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Come on Gary, I said almost!!![][] I have though come to the point that burls are about the only wood I want to turn!!

And I half to agree, acrylics come with a built in finish!!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> ...I have though come to the point that burls are about the only wood I want to turn!!


Not spalted woods? Curly mesquite? BirdsEye Maple? Waterfall Bubinga? Curly Anigre?
Crotch walnut? Cocobolo, blackwood, and desert ironwood heart & sapwood? Hmmmm? Just
to toss a few out there.
[][][]
All I can say is I'm disappointed you won't be with us next weekend. [}] []
Gary


----------



## jscola (Apr 18, 2007)

Stop proud of the bushings & start wet sanding. It works for me.   Joe S.


----------



## Rmartin (Apr 18, 2007)

Oooooooo! Looks like we have a wood vs. plastic war in the making!


----------



## mick (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />I've never met a plastic that turned like wood.
> 
> However, as I have said before, acrylester is probably the most difficult.  Polyresin can VARY widely, depending on how it is poured (actually how much hardener is added).



Ed, Not to hijack the thread but tell me, just how does acrylester differ as far as turning go? I've got some I'm fixing to start on and if it's real different I could use a heads up. I actually cracked the first one I drilled but adjusted my method and alls been good since.


----------



## Russb (Apr 18, 2007)

I find some synthetics are more critical with technique than others. "Rub the Bevel". I hope everyone has heard that term. Using support of the bevel while you are cutting may mean the difference between cutting or chipping.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rmartin_
> <br />Oooooooo! Looks like we have a wood vs. plastic war in the making!


Nah, I like Cozee; he's fun to mess with & I suspect he feels the same 'bout me.
I was serious when I wrote it's too bad he won't be with us. Again, I think we'd
have a lot of fun givin' each other a bad time. []

Gary


----------



## aksarben (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you are having problems with your blanks.  I have only turned a few plastics, but I have a favorite already.

The Nairoc blanks that I got from Bear Tooth.  The main reason I like them is they do not do that thing where the strings of plastic get all strung up and wrapped around the mandrel, well at least not as easily.

Oh, I only use a skew with the plastics I got chipping on the square blanks when I justed a gouge. 

Scott


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aksarben_
> <br />Sorry to hear that you are having problems with your blanks.  I have only turned a few plastics, but I have a favorite already.
> 
> The Nairoc blanks that I got from Bear Tooth.  The main reason I like them is they do not do that thing where the strings of plastic get all strung up and wrapped around the mandrel, well at least not as easily.
> ...



Did you happen to notice that Nairoc is Corian backwords?  If not guess what type of material you are turning.[]

.


----------



## stevers (Apr 19, 2007)

I just started turning Acrylustor. It's tuff to get a handle on. I sand the corners off first. I have turned plenty of CSUSA celluloids, and they turn like butter. Smooth and no chipping. And like (i think) Cozze said, I like the built in finish. No real preference for wood or plastics, they both have there place in my shop.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sptfr43_
> <br />i would rather turn "plastic" than wood anymore. much easier to get a glass like finish and the colors are much better.
> 
> Normaly I would agree I have turned hendreads a plastics . I guess these are a tad weird but just turning one I can't be sure yet ... Normaly plastic turns as easy as wood . Just have to take it MUCH slower with these I guess ... []


----------



## Pipes (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />oh, for the record, I don't think Pipes has ever ordered from ME[][][][]



No I haven't but only because until now I didn't know you sold them :O) []


----------



## Pipes (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Was the stuff, by any chance, Mica Pearl?



Nope I know that is a PITA I have a few here .. []


----------



## Pipes (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />I just started turning Acrylustor. It's tuff to get a handle on. I sand the corners off first. I have turned plenty of CSUSA celluloids, and they turn like butter. Smooth and no chipping. And like (i think) Cozze said, I like the built in finish. No real preference for wood or plastics, they both have there place in my shop.



I agree CSUSA blanks turn like butter so do Bereas   ! But I bought these to get the colors from another dealer they say they cast them  so I may have to deal with the crapola in order to get the colors :O( I did finish the pen with no chips but I had to go really slow and I do mean REALLLLY slow .. I will post apic tommrow of it ..  great pink women a love .. I made this one real quick today for my daughters birthday ..[]

By the way I much prefer turning wood BUT folks about 1/2 in my case like buying bright colors in plastics . []


----------



## airrat (Apr 19, 2007)

How dare anyone prefer plastic over wood.   

SACRALIGE [][]

I still turn the plastics but the wood just has so much more flavor.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 19, 2007)

I just started casting and from block to block that I cast there is a difference in the blanks. Same recipe but the atmosphere surrounding the pour differs. I have noticed that different colors react differently with the resin as well. Pink for me sets off very slow resulting in a very hard blank. Green fires off faster and the blank is softer. If I pre-heat the resin (not recommended on the can) it will fire faster resulting in a softer casting which turns easier. In the pen in this picture the pink is harder then the green. This was a two part pour. 




<br />


----------



## Pipes (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldtoolsniper_
> <br />I just started casting and from block to block that I cast there is a difference in the blanks. Same recipe but the atmosphere surrounding the pour differs. I have noticed that different colors react differently with the resin as well. Pink for me sets off very slow resulting in a very hard blank. Green fires off faster and the blank is softer. If I pre-heat the resin (not recommended on the can) it will fire faster resulting in a softer casting which turns easier. In the pen in this picture the pink is harder then the green. This was a two part pour.
> 
> 
> ...




WOW do you have any of that blank forsale ??? []


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 20, 2007)

Pipes,
      When I do a pour I end up with enough for 3 1/2 pens in half blanks and I am not sure I could replicate that exact pattern again. I am just learning how to do the castings and so I face the learning curve that every one else has faced in doing this sort of chemistry. I am nervous about selling something that I am still learning how to do. I am still giving these pens away and the color combinations are other peopleâ€™s requests. <u>I am not going to open up Pandora â€™s Box here so this offer is only to you.</u> I have one set of blanks left and in keeping with this thread on the differences in resin  PM me your address and I will send it to you, if it works out for you toss a blank of your choosing back at me.  

In the picture below you can see what they look like before turning. These are not the same color but you get the idea. This set is another color request. I will be sending you a set of the green and pink.



<br />


----------



## ncseeker (Apr 20, 2007)

I've never had a problem with acrylic blanks.  I don't knock the edges off before I turn them and I use a skew from start to finish.  That being said, I ordered some stuff from a fishing rod supplier.  The blanks were already round, but were about 1 1/2 across.  The more I turned and the lighter I cut, the more chips came off.  I finally finished it with sandpaper....LOTS of sandpaper.  I don't know what this stuff was, but I do know I won't be ordering any more !!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 20, 2007)

"Why'd you climb that mountain?"

"Cause it was THERE!"

Well, I guess when this subject came up, something went off in my warped mind, so last night I timed myself making the pen below:




<br />


It took 23 minutes from mounting on the lathe to adding hardware.

Most of the motivation was to prove that I am not just talking (or typing).  I really do make pens, quickly, out of even the "less-forgiving" plastics.  It CAN be done!!!  By YOU!!!  After lots of practice!!

Please take this in the spirit it is presented - KEEP trying to turn plastics, as your technique improves, YOU can make pens FASTER!!!

Acrylester is not forgiving - BUT, it makes a PRETTY pen!!!

Hope this HELPS, Pipes!!!!


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Ed....I'll bet that would be really nice with "Pearl Silver" hardware![]

OK....The clock just started![][] Tick, Tick....


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 20, 2007)

Great Ron,

Let me know how long it takes YOU?????

Nice try, pal![][][][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL...I'm done! I'll post pictures next week since my camera died. [][)]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 20, 2007)

How about a race?  At precisely 7:13pm, Newfoundland time, we all start turning an acrylester pen.  First one to post a picture wins.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 20, 2007)

If we MEET in Newfoundland, none of us can turn - hands are too cold!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />If we MEET in Newfoundland, none of us can turn - hands are too cold!



In Newfoundland they don't turn wood, they turn fish[)]

-Peter-[]


----------



## cozee (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />How dare anyone prefer plastic over wood.
> 
> SACRALIGE [][]
> ...



Hmmm, I never thought of tasting the wood. I bet it does have more flavor than acrylics!!!!![]

_<b>Hey Ed</b>_, perhaps you could convince the Olympic committee to consider "speed turning" as an event!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 20, 2007)

They already have it, just call it figure skating.[][][]


----------



## cozee (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />They already have it, just call it figure skating.[][][]



FOr some reason, I just can't picture you out there on the ice!!!![:0][]


----------



## Pipes (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />"Why'd you climb that mountain?"
> 
> "Cause it was THERE!"
> ...



I can do it :O) I just think its a PITA is all and I agree it only takes about 30 minutes . here is 2 I done today []


----------



## cozee (Apr 20, 2007)

Thought I better put my pens where my mouth is. Here are a few recent plastics from Gecko Swirl to Molten Metal . . .


----------

